# YouTube, following Netflix, is now publicly shaming internet providers for slow video



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> When videos blur, buffer, or wont play altogether, YouTube is now pinning the blame on your internet service provider.
> 
> Experiencing interruptions? reads the message in a blue bar underneath choppy video, as seen in the above screenshot. Clicking find out why brings you to Googles new website, where it displays video playback quality for internet service providers (ISPs) in various countries. Its like a report card for your delinquent ISP.


More


----------

